# DC Plasma's first Speeding Ticket 155mph



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I was expecting an actual speeding ticket  Last time I heard someone bragging about one was for 25 in a 15. I'm sure 155 would make headlines, but don't know if the coppers could catch up!

It's hard to imagine those speeds in an older car. My bug feels crazy fast at 70; over double that would be suicidal (though I hear they can take flight at ~160)

What's the top speed you've reached, or is the mile speed terminal velocity?


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the Awesome Run! 

Was that dust kicking up off the tarmac the second half mile, or magic smoke leaking out of the motors?


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Brute Force said:


> Was that dust kicking up off the tarmac the second half mile, or magic smoke leaking out of the motors?


 
I didn't smell any smoke, and I didn't even get the motors above 180V. I normally go to 200V in the 1/4 mile.

The dust was terrible. The event was crazy, there were more 1000Hp cars there than I have ever seen. There was tire rubber down the entire track, also dust, rocks, asphalts pieces, trash,

The best run was 257 MPH by a Camaro. The guy needed a parachute to stop in 1/2 mile.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: DC Plasma Ride along at 155mph*

Here is an in car video from the 155mph run.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw1U...DvjVQa1PpcFPjdm0xMcQxJ6xWnS3Hh9gnPpdVcwUWQk4=

Metric


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

This is the run chart from the 155mph run. See the overdrive shift in the middle. We ran at 1200max amps on the battery where the factory rating is 2500amps max.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

> The event was crazy, there were more 1000Hp cars there than I have ever seen.


Welcome to my world, where the phenomenal is only average. Ed, the chief of T&S is a good friend of mine.

Glad to hear it was dust not cooking motors. I've run the half mile at Sandhills the last couple years, not sure the motors will withstand the abuse for the full mile.

Congratulations again for being the first EV to run the event!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats John, great stuff!


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

DAMM , you got there before me , DAMM !! Did you use a Gearvender Overdrive before I had a chance too ?


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

epyon said:


> DAMM , you got there before me , DAMM !! Did you use a Gearvender Overdrive before I had a chance too ?


Were you trying to get to The Texas Mile or to 150mph?

Yes, we use a gear vendors overdrive. Just one for now, thinking of a second "multi" unit for the run at 200mph.

Metric

www.youtube.com/dcplasmaracing
Check out or in car video of 155mph in an electric
check out all 50 videos....Please subscribe thanks.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

I wanted 150-180 mph , oh well just gotta aim higher . But I'm setting my car up to road race . But for the next year an a half , it will be a 34mph "Loook at me" show car til I save up the money .


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

John Metric said:


> This is the run chart from the 155mph run. See the overdrive shift in the middle. We ran at 1200max amps on the battery where the factory rating is 2500amps max.


Hi John,
Could you email me the hex file for this run. I looked at the 1/4 mile file you sent earlier: the motor current and voltage work out, but I don't have a good handle on battery voltage yet. The internal resistance must depend strongly on battery temperature. I'll post graphs soon.
Gerhard.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

If you started slower , do you think you could have gone faster and needed to use less amps an volts ? Did the wires get very hot ? Hot wires slow down the power a little . I was gonna put the controller right up front behind the grill in the air to cool it . and put a fan on it too . I live in Nevada so I thought it should be there to cool it faster . But even if I use 2 gauge wire , it's still alot of wire for my dirict drive car (10 ft motor to switch , 12ft motor to controller/main power)


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

360kw peak?


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

GerhardRP said:


> Hi John,
> Could you email me the hex file for this run. I looked at the 1/4 mile file you sent earlier: the motor current and voltage work out, but I don't have a good handle on battery voltage yet. The internal resistance must depend strongly on battery temperature. I'll post graphs soon.
> Gerhard.


Do you monitor battery temperature? If so, can I see the numbers.
Work has me crazed, but this project persists.
Gerhard


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

GerhardRP said:


> Do you monitor battery temperature? If so, can I see the numbers.
> Work has me crazed, but this project persists.
> Gerhard


I have three thermocouples, one deep inside each pack. and then there are the 90 board temps which sit right on top of the cells.
Unfortunately, none of these are recorded like the zilla data. I can only read them when I get back to the pits, three from the BRUSA software and the ninety from the Elithion Software.
Both of them are on CANBUS but I don't have a CANBUS display system.

Metric


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

epyon said:


> If you started slower , do you think you could have gone faster and needed to use less amps an volts ? Did the wires get very hot ? Hot wires slow down the power a little . I was gonna put the controller right up front behind the grill in the air to cool it . and put a fan on it too . I live in Nevada so I thought it should be there to cool it faster . But even if I use 2 gauge wire , it's still alot of wire for my dirict drive car (10 ft motor to switch , 12ft motor to controller/main power)


I don't think so. Even though the zilla was cutting back a little, it really only cuts back the maximum amps, which we weren't exceeding near the end, see the chart.
Our weak spot turned out to be the brushes and brush wires in the second motor. I think the hot air from the front motor was going out of the back of the first and into the brush holes of the second. This cooked the wires. It didn't fail on this run but the next run in Tucson, we "Cleared" the weakened ones.

Metric


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Congrats! Awesome! Trying to get the Helwig brushes for my Warp9. Anyone talk to Netgain today. Tried calling several times before the weekend.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Tedktis said:


> Congrats! Awesome! Trying to get the Helwig brushes for my Warp9. Anyone talk to Netgain today. Tried calling several times before the weekend.


They are out for the weekend and Monday. Poor George is in the Hospital having surgery for a kidney stone. Team Lonestar EV Racing is praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

John Metric said:


> They are out for the weekend and Monday. Poor George is in the Hospital having surgery for a kidney stone. Team Lonestar EV Racing is praying for a speedy recovery.


Had a feeling something was wrong. Praying for a speedy recovery George. Thanks John.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Brute Force said:


> Congratulations on the Awesome Run!
> 
> Was that dust kicking up off the tarmac the second half mile, or magic smoke leaking out of the motors?


Turns out it was magic smoke.

Brush wires and trailing edge arcing.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

somanywelps said:


> 360kw peak?


 That's about right at half power, see the chart.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you gonna use seperate ducted air and fans to each of the motors for your 160 mph try ?


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

epyon said:


> Are you gonna use seperate ducted air and fans to each of the motors for your 160 mph try ?


Actually I was thinking of forced air ducts piped directly to the brushes. and then maybe a bilge pump for cooling afterwards.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

I was thinking of sucking the air out too. Are you reading my notes ?


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

epyon said:


> I was thinking of sucking the air out too. Are you reading my notes ?


Yep, I get most of my ideas from you guys.

How is your two ton oldsmobile going?


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

AUUHGG , THUNDERBIRD !! Lighter and going to the body shop Friday . I just can't seem to get a controller to work for me . The motor turns and changes direction , but I might not have the power to go thru the controller because I can't charge the battery's yet . (very low budget an no one to help)


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Going to use two motors , one per wheel . Or one motor direct drive . And I will be putting the controllers or controller up front to cool it .


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

epyon said:


> Going to use two motors , one per wheel . Or one motor direct drive . And I will be putting the controllers or controller up front to cool it .


Just save some time and put the two motors in line direct drive in the transmission tunnel. You should already have a strong Ford 7.5 inch differential in there with probably a very low numbered highway gear.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

But I want higher RPM's from the motor . The main 3.00-1 an 2.80-1coming in the mail . Is 150 Amps the basic amount needed to get high speed geared cars like ours off the line in a ok manner ? I"ll be using a 6.00-1 gear to drive around for a little bit .


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

epyon said:


> But I want higher RPM's from the motor . The main 3.00-1 an 2.80-1coming in the mail . Is 150 Amps the basic amount needed to get high speed geared cars like ours off the line in a ok manner ? I"ll be using a 6.00-1 gear to drive around for a little bit .


150 amps is pretty wimpy. If you had a 300v battery (and the motor was happy at 300 volts) and 150 amps this is 60 horsepower into the motor. At the wheels you might see only 80% of this so only 48 horsepower. With a 4 speed transmission and a 2000 lb car you might make 60mph in 20 seconds. So not really. A 100v battery would be 1/3 of that and I would be surprised if you could even get to 60mph. 500 amps would be ok with common setups and a light car with reasonable reduction ratios. But you wont see 155mph.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

150 is all right if you get a push up to 60mph.
150amps won't creep that big car through tall grass with a 2.80 gear.
You are going to want more amps.

Metric


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

How many amps ? My short term goal is only 45 MPH .


----------

